

How two bloggers re-purpose centuries-old recipes for modern cooks - pepys
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/food/how-two-bloggers-re-purpose-centuries-old-recipes-for-modern-cooks/2014/12/26/7dc33d5c-7a65-11e4-84d4-7c896b90abdc_story.html

======
russellsprouts
I've made some of the recipes from this blog. The macaroni and cheese is
particularly easy and tastes delicious.

